# Is everyone around me stupid?



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

So I attented University this year with high expectaiotns.
ooh the failure! ( but not in me).
All my classmates are kind of stupid.
I thought people at universitys are clever, open minded.
My classmates dont read books. !!!!
They dont even speak any other language!!! (I am not from an english speaking country).
They dont watch classic movies / TV shows, they dont even know history as good as I thought!!!!
And they dont read books!!!!!!!:mum

They dont know things which are pretty important for our study!
I cant come with a good example right now, but there were times like "why do people like this even study?"

Is it me, that I have high expectations in people?
Or ...I dont know. This makes me a hard time to find some friends in my Uni.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I felt like that in first year...you would be surprised how well people who apparently know nothing about a subject start doing in the later years.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe you're a little bit maturer than them, since you've come from a different country then maybe certain aspects of your upbringing and values are slightly more advanced, try not to be so judgemental. 

Or maybe you're the stupid one, and they're all just extremely good at switching the fold from academia to apatheia..


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

I think you are having high expectations. Many kids these days just dont care about books or history etc.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Retronia said:


> Is it me, that I have high expectations in people?
> Or ...I dont know. This makes me a hard time to find some friends in my Uni.


Maybe something to do with passion for the subject?

I felt like that, but it turns out the subject itself as well as the teaching format (tests, paying attention to crappy examples) really wasn't for me..

And I didn't even end up wanting a career in game design or the software engineering part of game development anyway,

and actually, a lot of people even in Game Design courses are stepping into the crazy and far-from-dreamlike world. That I am now getting far away from. Some people like the kind of jobs in the industry, and that's great, it's amazing we have human beings like that. But I don't think it's really that good and all.

I was far ahead of almost everyone but they caught up in what they are being taught.. whether that makes them a good judge of what's good work is an entirely different thing. The uni I went to will churn out people that function in jobs that pay them, all the same. I'm not bitter about it anymore, it turns out that's all people do.

I'm just genuinely really glad I'm here to take this controversial side against it all, all the stress and the culture of uni and what I see as a dull future. I'm glad I wasn't someone that got sucked in. Ultimately I have what I'm happy with, and it's great if uni worked for everyone else.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

OP doesn't understand the difference between personal tastes and intellect, and then calls people stupid.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

I plan on transferring to a Uni soon kind of surprised I thought most people in Uni were smart people who were basically the leaders of our generation lol guess there's a good mix bewteen dummies and smart people just like my good ol' community college.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Depends how you define the word 'stupid.' I don't speak any other languages, but I don't consider myself stupid. I grew up in an English speaking area where there weren't many opportunities to learn. I don't look at people in Tibet, for example, and call them stupid for not knowing other languages.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe you need to stop being so judgmental and redefine your definition of intelligent. Reading a book, speaking another language, and liking classic movies does not make someone intelligent, just as how not doing those doesn't make you unintelligent.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Retronia said:


> I cant come with a good example right now, but there were times like "why do people like this even study?"


They do it just for the diploma, that paper that says u finished a university. That's all.

U might wanna change the university. I've been to like 3 and ppl differ so much. Btw, what interests do they have ?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Expecting people to learn another language is a bit much. The thing is, if your first language is English, leanring another language is much less useful than leaning english if English is your secound language. If someone will live in US or UK or where you are from forever, there is no physical need to learn another language. If they had an opportunity to use another language on a regular basis, more people would learn it.

Unfortunately some people think that they can learn by reading one text book and memorizing. This, I think is the fault of universities and schools, because they encourage this behavior. It is definitely a bad way to hold any information in the long term, but not many people know this. I think in the later years , 2nd and 3rd year, people will start getting their act together.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, you seem like the life of the party.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

45 Percent of College Students Didn't Learn Anything in First Two Years - FAct


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was kind of surprised by how many people text message constantly throughout the whole entire class. Why even go to class if you're not going to pay attention?

In one of my classes, a group of students were doing a presentation on syphilis and they mentioned the Tuskegee experiment. They actually said that the subjects were slaves or former slaves. The Tuskegee experiment started in the 1930s. :roll


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I honestly feel the same sometime about my course mates lol :b Well actually maybe not stupid, but only willing to do the bare minimum I guess. There are plenty of people who mess about in lectures too (like komo mentioned) or are only interested in when the next social event/party is.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Get down off your fallacious pedestal and maybe you'd make some friends.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Expecting people to learn another language is a bit much. The thing is, if your first language is English, leanring another language is much less useful than leaning english if English is your secound language. If someone will live in US or UK or where you are from forever, there is no physical need to learn another language. If they had an opportunity to use another language on a regular basis, more people would learn it.


That sounds very practical, u don't need to know any other language then the universal language, English.


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

A lot of the people at my old university had the same views as the OP and I hated it! 
Yes, I know German. Yes, I can guess my way through Italian. And if you give me a little bit I can even read Arabic. I occasionally watch 'classics' but will I choose it over say...bleach, no. Do I read? Well...I skim simply because I do not need to read to get an A. I also daydream and pay more attention to the clock than the teacher and sometimes skip. No different than the person texting.
Now! If you ask me if I'm intelligent I'll tell you "well I'm fairly intelligent in English. Give me 20 minutes and I can right a 4 page essay! But give me an algebra problem and I become a nit-wit. Give me a science question and I'm a moron."

I do (almost) everything you have described in order to be intelligent but am I? Hell no!!

Point being: don't be so judgmental those you put down for being unintelligent could be far more intelligent than you could ever hope to be. And those who you perceive to be intelligent could be rather dumb (like me!).


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with a couple of the replies. You seem too aggressive about this and you need to lighten up a little especially since you can't come up with an example. I have no idea which classes you are referring to but a lot of students know that many classes they take are hoops they have to jump through to get where they want to be. They could be GE classes that they are required to take to graduate.


----------

